# vibration in my 05 2500 hd



## vipereng2 (Mar 19, 2005)

when i get up to 75 mph it starts and stops at 80 mph it doesent feel like the front end. its more like the drive train you can feel it under the truck . has anybody had this happen to them .:realmad:


----------



## vipereng2 (Mar 19, 2005)

could it be the u joints ?


----------



## lorentzlawnsnow (Aug 9, 2005)

i would say u joints


----------



## vipereng2 (Mar 19, 2005)

lorentzlawnsnow said:


> i would say u joints


man just turned 10,000 miles and the u joints are bad well i hope thats it and nothing worse.
got bumper to bumper warranty now they will say because i got a plow on it its void


----------



## Motorman 007 (Jan 11, 2005)

*Me Too!*

Vipereng2,
My 04 2500HD has done it since it was brand new. Does it from 74 to 78 mph. Only upon acceleration. If you lift off the pedal it goes away. Had the u-joints checked twice and checked them myself on a lift. They're fine. Glad you brought it up, maybe some of these guys can help us out.


----------



## ksland (Nov 27, 2002)

Where can you go 75 mph?

These are big heavy strong trucks, not corvettes.... Jesus people, slow down.


----------



## jt5019 (Aug 28, 2003)

75mph is only ten miles over the speed limit on the highwayxysport


----------



## tmltrans (Oct 18, 2004)

*Vibrations*

Usually if you have a speed sensitive vibration, as described, it is a tire problem. It could be the beginning of tread seperation or slight out of balance on one tire. Generally this will get worse as you put more miles on the tire. Have a good tire place check it out.


----------



## PremierLand (Jun 11, 2004)

I have 01 and doesnt do that. So perhaps its your tires like stated above....

and ksland, some places around here have a speed limit of 75 so you can do 80-85. If this was a big 4500 or 5500, I could see what your saying, but these are 3/4ton trucks not huge 5500's. Then again, I usually dont go above 70 myself, and not over 55 when the plow or trailer is attached


----------



## Plowfast9957 (Feb 14, 2005)

hmm my 05 does it also. at the same speeds aboud 72 to 80. I ahve never done any research on it but maybe I will.


----------



## Dupesy (Aug 27, 2004)

my '04 did it at the same speeds. I then put new tires on it, and it does it right around 65 now. Not uncomfortable, just enough that I can feel it.


----------



## vipereng2 (Mar 19, 2005)

well glad i posted this when we pay as much for these truck i want it fixed.
every body has this vibreation at the same speed .and my tires only got 10000 miles they look like new 
its in the drive train when you let off on the gas it stops if it was the tires it would not go away when u let off on the gas it would continue at that speed


----------



## 06HD BOSS (Nov 28, 2005)

I was searching around for any TSB's on the issue and came up with one. It describes it as automatic transmission shudder. The TSB # is 05-07-30-017A and it came out in July 2005. Not 100% sure if that its the right one, but wouldnt hurt to check it out at the dealer.


----------



## SnowMatt13 (Jan 8, 2003)

Well....Here's my story, it's kinda long but it may help. I had exact problem, here's how I can describe. Same speeds on the highway. Noticed a vibration/hum noise in floor, could feel it in the gas pedal too. Noise would go away under 65mph. Now I have a manual shift 4WD system. If I grabed the shift lever I could feel it in that too. Now after a few service visits they tried balancing my drive shaft, no good. They put in a new drive shaft, even worse. So the yoke and u-joint going out of the transfer case was replaced. Better. Opened up my transfer case and found some bushings and bearings torn up from vibration. Replaced about half of transfer case and shell. Noise is 90% gone. I was told that's as good as it gets. Recap...items replaced:
1. Driveshaft
2. Many internal transfer case parts
3. Transfer case outer shell
4. Transfer case handle
5. Yoke and u-joint comming out of transfer case to driveshaft
6. Driveshaft
7. U-joint from driveshaft to rear-end.

Hope this helps:waving:


----------



## vipereng2 (Mar 19, 2005)

wow :crying:


----------



## 4speed (Nov 16, 2003)

I posted on this when my "04" was brand new. When I went to the dealer they said they could not reproduce the noise/ vibration. On a later visit , while talking to the head service writer, he explained it as rough cut gears in the transfer case. :angry:


----------



## Five Star Lawn Care LLC (Dec 13, 2002)

my 03 crew cab does the same thing...it pisses me off...its out of warrenty now so im SOL


----------



## bugthug (Oct 13, 2004)

I was told that the steering shaft need to be lubed on my 05 it worked for me


----------



## budcar (Dec 18, 2005)

*vibration*

i do an average of 70 to 80 mph on the ne extention of the pa turnpike to go to my place upstate ive never felt a vibration yet? i have 25 and since new ive had bfg ko's on it maybe tires? also no steering clunk yet only had the clutch fan done even though it didnt over heat


----------



## Antnee77 (Oct 25, 2005)

I'd say either U-Joints or a TC shudder.


----------



## A&M Snowplowing (Aug 10, 2004)

My dads 02 does the same thing but i really haven't tried it since he got new tires. The ram that i have never vibrates and i have had that thing up to 100mph and ran smooth.


----------



## drplow (Nov 7, 2004)

hi, my name is rich. this is my first time at this post. i haven't been vibration free for many months? come on, what the hell is wrong with these trucks. i think its a conspiracy. they want us to drive slower so we use less gas. this problem is so annoying. something down there must be wearing faster because of this vibration. 
i noticed that when my u joint in the rear end started to go, i replaced it and thats when i noticed this vibration, around 70 to 75 mph. i didn't have it before the u joint problem. it almost seems like it might be coming from where the drive shaft goes into the tyranny. i have no clue besides that.


----------



## ALarsh (Jun 12, 2004)

I don't have any vibration that you speak of... I have driven it up to 85 and its smooth as silk. '04 2500 HD w/ almost 18,000 miles. I have had my steering shaft replaced at 13,000 miles though..

I suggest you take it to the dealer... it has warranty.. why wouldn't you?


----------



## vipereng2 (Mar 19, 2005)

yea i am going but they will say you plow with it u void the warrenty so pay up


----------



## Frozen001 (Oct 20, 2004)

drplow said:


> hi, my name is rich. this is my first time at this post. i haven't been vibration free for many months? come on, what the hell is wrong with these trucks. i think its a conspiracy. they want us to drive slower so we use less gas. this problem is so annoying. something down there must be wearing faster because of this vibration.
> i noticed that when my u joint in the rear end started to go, i replaced it and thats when i noticed this vibration, around 70 to 75 mph. i didn't have it before the u joint problem. it almost seems like it might be coming from where the drive shaft goes into the tyranny. i have no clue besides that.


Hmmm... vibration started after you changed the u-joints or did the dealer change them??? If it was you then it is possible that you installed the drive shaft incorrectly... did you mark and put the shaft in the same orientation as when you removed it?? Did you knock off a weight??? Did you bend it...


----------



## drplow (Nov 7, 2004)

Frozen001 said:


> Hmmm... vibration started after you changed the u-joints or did the dealer change them??? If it was you then it is possible that you installed the drive shaft incorrectly... did you mark and put the shaft in the same orientation as when you removed it?? Did you knock off a weight??? Did you bend it...


the vibration started when the ujoint started to go bad. i marked everything and put it back together just right. I'm going to have all the wheels rebalanced to try to narrow down the problem.


----------



## faughtj (Jan 24, 2004)

I would bet as a previous poster said, torque converter shudder.. you might try a simple fluid/filter change. My truck was doing this, although with alot more miles than you have, and changing the fluid & trans filter helped.


----------

